# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  BitCrypt - новая версия

## thyrex

А нас посетил очередной шифровальщик, точнее новая разновидность некоего BitCrypt (или что-то на основе его исходников)

*Примеры тем*
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=158940
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=294917

*Механизм распространения*: вложение (дроппер) к электронному письму

*Известные имена дроппера*



> Исковое заявление подано в суд.exe – _самораспаковывающийся rar-архив_
> Исковое заявление PDF.cmd - просто переименованный самораспаковывающийся архив


*Шифруемые файлы* (на всех логических дисках)



> .php, .jpg, .jpeg, .doc*, .txt, .pdf, .tif, .dbf, .eps, .psd, .log, .rar, .cdr, .zip, .psb, .csv, .tst, .mrh, .dbk, .aac, .h, .td, .mdb, .mp4, .raw, .dxb, .xml, .mov, .vob, .xls*, .dwg, .cpp, .dt, .cf, .epf, .erf, .grs, .geo, .vrp, .yml, .mdf, .1cd, .tar, .cdx, .sql, .odt,, .odb, .wps, .pst, .rtf


После запуска в папке *c:\tmp* появляется все необходимое для шифрования
Для шифрования используется вполне легальная программа AEScrypt (консольная версия)

После шифрования файлы получают дополнительное расширение *_crypt*
В каждой папке создается файл с именем *!!!Фaйлы зaшифpoвaнны!!!.txt* следующего содержания

Скрытый текст
Все файлы вашего компьютера зашифрованы: документы, изображения.
Расшифровать файлы, без специальной программы, невозможно. Не удаляйте файлы
с расширением _crypt со своего компьютера. Это ваши данные в зашифрованном
виде. Если Вы удалите файлы, то мы не сможем Вам помочь.
Если Вы заинтересованны в восстановлении данных - отправьте один
зашифрованный файл нам на почту, мы его расшифруем и пришлем Вам обратно.
В письме мы расскажем, как восстановить все остальные данные. Стоимость
программы для расшифровки файлов 10 000 рублей. Не присылайте файлы для
расшифровки размером больше 6 мегабайт.
Почта для связи: [email protected]
Обратный ответ придет в течение 1-24 часов.

Если Вам не приходит ответ долгое время, возможно, наш ответ мог попасть в 
папку СПАМ Вашего почтового ящика. Посмотрите там.
Если наша почта не отвечает, возможно, наш почтовый ящик перестал работать.
Мы предусмотрели второй  способ связи.
1) Зайдите на сайт www.bitmsg.me
2) Зарегистрируйтесь ( нажмите get started today), затем введите Ваш логин,
e-mail и пароль (пароль вводится два раза для подтверждения правильности
ввода). 
3) На Ваш почтовый ящик, указанный при регистрации, будет отправлена ссылка
для подтверждение регистрации.
4) Пройдите по ссылке. Далее, Вам потребуется создать адрес для переписки -
нажмите кнопку Create random address. Все, вы можете отправить нам сообшение.
Отправить новое сообщение - нажмите кнопку New Message. В разделе to (кому)
укажите наш контактный адрес: BM-2cUtQMSeDVKKF19ypoZqSj9TUPAZ2QvDW3
Укажите тему сообщения и пишите сообщение. Потом нажимаете кнопку Send Message
(послать сообщение). Когда Вам придет ответ - его можно прочитать, нажав сверху
кнопку Inbox и нажав на тему сообшения. Ответ придет в течение 1-24 часов.
Перед оплатой просите, чтобы Вам расшифровали один файл бесплатно, это подтверждает, что
вы разговариваете с владельцем ключа шифрования. Никто в мире больше не сможет
расшифровать Ваши данные.
Самый последний вариант для связи (если другие варианты не работают): регистрируетесь
в твиттере (www.twitter.com) и пишите (твит) - он все зашифровал, гад. и ваш email.
Мы с Вами свяжемся самиСкрыть


*Особенности:* 
1. Оригинальные файлы не удаляются, но имеют нулевой размер.
2. Для каждого такого файла создается дополнительный bat-файл, который должен удалять их и себя   


Подробности
После запуска дроппера, извлечения компонентов стартует *zap.exe*. Он в свою очередь запускает zap.bat


```
@echo off
start "" "hello.exe"
IF EXIST wind.crp goto next
ECHO kisa>wind.crp
start "" "attrib.exe"
start "" "moar.exe"
:next
```

и должен был открывать некий файл *1.pdf* (которого нет в архиве) 

На экран выводится сообщение якобы об ошибке Adobe Reader



> Ошибка в файле или файл испорчен


Это развод (инициатор - файл *hello.exe*) или специально запрограммированная реакция на отсутствие *1.pdf*

Для недопущения запуска второй копии шифровальщика выполняется проверка наличия файла *wind.crp*. Если его нет, файл *kisa* копируется в *wind.crp*.

Запускается файл *attrib.exe* (он будет висеть в памяти как минимум до конца шифрования), который создает файл "!" и ждет, пока не появится на диске файл *c:\tmp\Systems.lug*
После этого устанавливается атрибут NORMAL у файла *c:\tmp\kiskis*, файл трижды перезатирается и усекается до нулевого размера, после чего удаляется.
Открывается файл *c:\tmp\kisa*, в который дописывается *Ki10* и содержимое файла *rsa.000* (таким образом в конец каждого зашифрованного файла помещается зашифрованный ключ для дешифровки). Файл *c:\tmp\Systems.lug* удаляется

Основную работу выполняет файл *moar.exe*
1. Запускается файл *windrv.bat*


```
PING -n 75 -w 1000 127.0.0.1 > nul
```

Так хитро похоже реализована задержка на 75 сек

2. Проверяется наличие файла с именем "!". Если его нет, программа завершает работу

3. Создается файл public.txt следующего содержания

public.txt
public mod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
public key=10B00146C80FAB6AC02F09FD6E5725CF009AEAF1EF4C4E0CAAC821B3B9970767D283045E268EF6536BEE4D1B8428605AF90F77D4FD1F18175637D4E6164A948A52E0B73D73B9069A39500B203CC05350C83CCFFE8E558340716089EAC2A7F0A5077E75D7D92B82FD00431954DDBA8C9DA9D90FEF9.8A0B59B8BE5C51C9DC76A75Скрыть


4. Генерируется случайным образом 64-байтный ключ для шифрования и записывается в файл *pwin.aes*
*Внимание!!! Пока идет процесс шифрования этот ключ хранится и в памяти компьютера*

5. Создается и запускается файл *a.bat*


```
bmrsa.exe -mkh -mit -moh -pu -f public.txt <pwin.aes> rsa.000
```

При этом содержимое файла *pwin.aes* шифруется по алгоритму RSA с использованием ключей из файла *public.txt* и сохраняется в файл *rsa.000* 

6. Файлы *pwin.rsa* (если он есть, скорее всего от какой-то из более ранних версий шифровальщика осталось), *pwin.aes*, *public.txt*, *a.bat*, *bmrsa.exe* затираются нулями, усекаются до нулевого размера (первые три файла - троекратно затираются и усекаются) и удаляются.

7. Выполняется поиск и шифрование подходящих по типу файлов.
При этом:
 - в каждой папке с зашифрованными файлами создатся файл с сообщением вымогателя
 - происходит запуск 

```
aescrypt.exe -e -p ключ_в_памяти -o c:\tmp\kisa c:\tmp\kiskis
```

, где c:\tmp\kisa - новое имя зашифрованного файла (какую роль здесь играет c:\tmp\kiskis - пока непонятно)
 - оригинальный файл копируется в c:\tmp\kiskis, после чего трижды перезатирается, затирается до нулевого размера
 - для каждого шифруемого файла создается bat-файл вида


```
CHCP 1251
del имя_оригинального_файла
del имя_оригинального_файла.bat
```

, который запускается на выполнение. К слову, файл не выполняется, даже при ручном запуске
 - запускается файл xxx.bat


```
@Echo off > Systems.lug
exit
```

 - файл c:\tmp\kisa переносится в файл *оригинальное_имя_файла._crypted* 

8. Файл *aescrypt.exe* удаляется

9. Создается и запускается файл *nott.exe*. Он создает на Рабочем столе в папке T сообщение вымогателя и открывает его в Блокноте

10. Создается файл *red.bat*


```
PING -n 75 -w 1000 127.0.0.1 > nul
@echo off
echo Start %time%
echo kisa>moar.exe
del moar.exe
del red.bat
```

10. Область памяти, где хранился ключ, перезаписывается строкой



> bmrsa.exe -mkh -mit -moh -pu -f public.txt <pwin.aes> rsa.000


11. Запускается файл *red.bat* 

Скрыть


*Оценка возможности дешифровки*:
- возможна:
  -- ОПЫТНЫМ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕМ (понимающим в программировании, владеющим навыками работы с программой WinHex, PE Tools), если вовремя заметить процесс шифрования, выдрать из памяти программы ключ;
  -- если антивирусные компании ЗАХОТЯТ заниматься простым перебором ключей;

- невозможна:
 -- если шифровальщик закончил работу, и остался только зашифрованный файл с ключом; 
 -- антивирусные компании НЕ СТАНУТ ЗАМОРАЧИВАТЬСЯ с перебором ключей.

P.S. Пока писалась статья, Kaspersky Internet Security успел обновить базы и компоненты шифровальщика стали детектироваться как *Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.iby*

----------

*Никита Соловьев*,  *mike 1*,  *olejah*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Первый пост приобрел *окончательный* вид после глобального исследования

----------


## thyrex

Расшифровка добавлена в RakhniDecryptor 1.5.5.0: http://support.kaspersky.ru/10556 

Примечания:



> - В случае шифровальщика “_crypt” подбор пароля может осуществляться вплоть до нескольких месяцев в силу специфики алгоритма зловреда.
> 
>     - Чтобы ускорить получение пароля, можно запускать перебор разных диапазонов ключей с помощью параметров командной строки -start, -end на нескольких машинах.
>       Подробнее о параметрах командной строки можно узнать по ссылке: http://support.kaspersky.ru/viruses/...n/10556#block2
> 
>     - Попадаются файлы, зашифрованные этим зловредом более одного раза.
>     Допустим, файл «тест.doc_crypt» был зашифрован 2 раза. Тогда первый слой утилита расшифрует в «тест.1.doc.layerDecryptedKLR». В логе будет сообщение «Decryption success: диск:\путь\тест.doc_crypt -> диск:\путь\тест.1.doc.layerDecryptedKLR».
>     Этот файл нужно подать утилите для подбора пароля второго слоя. В случае успеха она расшифрует оригинальный файл и сохранит в «тест.doc».

----------

*olejah*,  Val_Ery

----------

